# '03 Sentra 1.8 no heat HELP!!!!



## legaleagleri (Jan 17, 2009)

OK, here's the deal: My '03 Sentra with a 1.8 and 186,000 miles has no heat. I just had the head gasket replaced today (head machined too), new thermostat 1 week ago, new water pump 3 weeks ago, power flush 3 weeks ago, new radiator cap 1 weeki ago, and new radiator 1 year ago. I've not seen the car in a week since I dropped it off for the head gasket job. Prior to dropping it off, I could hear the heater core gurgling behind my dash when I shut the car down, especially after highway driving. I was getting heat at highway speed, but not city speed. What else am I missing??? Any expert help is appreciated!!! (BTW: The tech still has the car and is trying to figure out the heating issue)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the gurgling noise means there is a air pocket in the system! raise the front end (on a lift, jack etc) it will help burb the air out...


----------

